# [Système] Multilib et Librairies 32bits avec abi_x86_32

## Mika15

Bonjour,

Depuis hier je me suis lancé dans la compilation des librairies en 32bits sur mon système en 64bits en suivant ce HowTo:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multilib_System_without_emul-linux_Packages

Dans ce HowTo, on nous dit de modifier le package.use et d'ajouter la liste de paquets donnée et les autres qui poseront problèmes.

Je voudrais savoir si à la place de modifier mon package.use et d'ajouter toutes ces lignes, je pourrais activer le "abi_x86_32" dans mon make et compiler mes paquets avec le support en 32bits sans distinctions.

Quels problèmes puis-je rencontrer si je procède avec mon make.conf ?

En vous remerciant de vos réponses.

Cordialement.

Mika.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le seul "risque" est que tout ce qui supporte la compilation en multilib soit compilé en multilib, au lieu du strict nécessaire. Cela pourrait poser problème si un paquet, qui ne doit pas être obligatoirement compilé en multilib, échoue.

----------

## Mika15

Bonsoir Xavier,

Merci pour ta réponse (je l'attendais, j'ai vu tes interventions sur le topic d'il y a un an plus ou moins!).

Je vais donc continuer comme ça, je verrais au fur et à mesure, néamoins j'ai 2 petites questions:

Je n'ai pas encore testé de compiler Wine, j'essaie de faire marcher TeamViewer, et apparemment il n'y a pas moyen de le faire marcher.

As-tu des infos là-dessus ? Je ne trouve rien sur Internet, et même avec le .tar.gz de site officiel, je n'arrive à rien.

Au niveau du adobe-flash, le fait d'activer le "abit_x86_32", cela génère les libs pour les navigateurs 32bits comme Opera c'est ça ?

Merci.

Edit: Il y'a une manière pour installer Skype en ayant viré les app-emulation/emul-linux-* ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas l'ebuild officiel ? Ou du moins, regarde-le pour connaître les dépendances nécessaires.

----------

## Mika15

J'ai essayé, et la sortie n'est pas belle:

```
mikap mika # emerge -pv teamviewer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r14  USE="development kerberos ldap pam" ABI_X86="-32" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.3  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.36:3  USE="bzip2 cxx jit readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre16 -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.52-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7  USE="static-libs -static" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1  USE="-ipv6 -netgroups -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.11  USE="berkdb nls -exporter -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  USE="static-libs (-selinux)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.12  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1:2  USE="-static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.160  USE="bzip2 nls utils zlib -lzma -static-libs {-test} (-threads)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:5  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/file-5.20-r1  USE="zlib -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-python3_2) -python3_4" 

[uninstall     ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.2  USE="nls zlib -python -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[uninstall     ] dev-libs/gmp-6.0.0a  USE="cxx -doc -pgo -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam suid udev unicode -caps -fdformat -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test} -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python3_2) -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-python3_2) -python3_4" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32]" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2)

[ebuild  N    #] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140508-r3  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    #] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508  USE="(development) opengl" ABI_X86="-32" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    #] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    #] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] media-libs/libvpx-1.3.0  USE="avx avx2 mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3 threads (-altivec) -doc -postproc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[blocks b      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/libvpx-1.3.0)

[ebuild  N    #] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508  USE="alsa development pulseaudio" ABI_X86="-32" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203:9  USE="(-system-wine)" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libvdpau[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libvdpau[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/glew[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/glew[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking dev-libs/libusb-compat-0.1.5-r3, dev-libs/glib-2.40.2, sys-fs/udev-216-r1, net-libs/gnutls-3.3.9, media-libs/lcms-1.19-r3, media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1, net-misc/curl-7.38.0, net-nds/openldap-2.4.40, dev-libs/libnl-3.2.25, media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1, dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2, media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6, sys-libs/slang-2.2.4-r1, sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8, dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8z_p3, sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2, net-libs/libsoup-2.46.0-r1, dev-db/sqlite-3.8.7, net-libs/neon-0.30.1, dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r4, dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.15, net-print/cups-2.0.0-r2, dev-libs/libffi-3.1-r3, dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.102, sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0, dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4, net-dns/libidn-1.29, media-libs/libpng-1.6.13, dev-libs/nss-3.17.2, dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19, dev-libs/libtasn1-4.2, media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.1, dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r1, sys-auth/nss-mdns-0.10-r2, dev-libs/nspr-4.10.7-r1, media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r2)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXScrnSaver[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXv[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXv[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXcomposite[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXcomposite[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXrandr[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXrandr[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2, x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2, x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1, x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2, dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1, x11-proto/presentproto-1.0, x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0, x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4, x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10, x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11, x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1, x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2, x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1, x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1, x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.1, x11-proto/xproto-7.0.26, x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3, x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1, x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1, x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1, x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.58, x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2, media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r1, x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0, x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1, x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8, x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1, x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.2, x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1, x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1, x11-libs/libxcb-1.11, x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11, x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3, x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1, x11-libs/libvdpau-0.8, x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1, x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1, x11-libs/pixman-0.32.6, x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9, x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17, x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8, x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1, x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1, x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1, x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.12, x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2, x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1, x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14, x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1, x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1, x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3, x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXxf86vm[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/freeglut[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/freeglut[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/glu[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/glu[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32]" is blocking dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2, dev-libs/lzo-2.08-r1, media-libs/giflib-4.2.3-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/freetype[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/freetype[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.2, dev-db/mysql-5.6.21-r1)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/fontconfig[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/fontconfig[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking dev-libs/gmp-6.0.0a, dev-libs/elfutils-0.160, sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2, app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7, sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r1, sys-libs/gdbm-1.11, sys-devel/gettext-0.19.3, sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1, sys-apps/acl-2.2.52-r1, app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2, sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.2, dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1j, sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3, sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1, sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.12, sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1, dev-libs/libpcre-8.36, sys-apps/file-5.20-r1, sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r1)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[-abi_x86_32] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[-abi_x86_32]" is blocking media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.28, net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r9)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r4, media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r2, media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.4-r1, media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8, media-libs/xvid-1.3.3, media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2, media-libs/x264-0.0.20140308, media-libs/libv4l-1.2.1, media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1-r2, media-libs/libdvdread-5.0.0-r2, media-libs/taglib-1.9.1-r2, media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r1, media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r3, media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3, dev-libs/libcdio-0.92, media-libs/libdvdnav-5.0.1, media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r7, media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libICE[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libICE[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libxcb[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libxcb[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXt[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXt[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXcursor[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXcursor[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/mesa[abi_x86_32(-)] ("media-libs/mesa[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508)

[blocks B      ] >=app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] (">=app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r14)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXfixes[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXfixes[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXmu[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXmu[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXinerama[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXinerama[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/glew-1.11.0, media-libs/freeglut-2.8.1-r1, media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1, x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.58, media-libs/mesa-10.3.1)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXtst[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXtst[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libpciaccess[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libpciaccess[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)] ("app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[-abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1, media-libs/flac-1.3.0-r1, media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.8-r1, media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r6, media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4, media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28, media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r3, media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.1-r1, media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1, media-libs/libogg-1.3.2)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXdamage[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXdamage[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXaw[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXaw[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libSM[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libSM[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXpm[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXpm[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXrender[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXrender[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXft[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXft[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

[blocks B      ] x11-libs/libXi[abi_x86_32(-)] ("x11-libs/libXi[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508)

Total: 7 packages (7 new, 19 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 44 blocks (42 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-libs/zlib required by @selected

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs required by (net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203:9/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r14:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs required by (net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203:9/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140508-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508[abi_x86_32=] (~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508[-abi_x86_32]) required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-auth/nss-mdns-0.10-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-auth/nss-mdns required by @selected

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100611 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs required by (net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203:9/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXext required by @selected

  (media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-sound/pulseaudio required by @selected

  (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXi required by @selected

  (media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1:0/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/libmng required by @selected

  (x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXrender required by @selected

  (media-libs/freetype-2.5.3-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/freetype required by @selected

  (x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXtst required by @selected

  (net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r9:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508[-abi_x86_32]

# required by net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203

# required by teamviewer (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# mask emul-linux

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6[-abi_x86_32]

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# mask emul-linux

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140508-r3

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6[-abi_x86_32]

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508[-abi_x86_32]

# required by net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203

# required by teamviewer (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# mask emul-linux

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r14

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6[-abi_x86_32]

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508[-abi_x86_32]

# required by net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203

# required by teamviewer (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# mask emul-linux

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508[-abi_x86_32,opengl]

# required by net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203

# required by teamviewer (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# mask emul-linux

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6[-abi_x86_32]

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508[-abi_x86_32]

# required by net-misc/teamviewer-9.0.30203

# required by teamviewer (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# mask emul-linux

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140508-r3

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes. 

```

Une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce sont les dépendances emul-linux... 

Pour le moment, le support multilib sans emul-linux n'est pas fini, et je te conseille vivement de laisser de côté ABI_X86 et de passer par emul-linux- pour les blobs binaires.

----------

## Mika15

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

Vu le temps que j'ai passé à compiler pour supporter le 32bits en natif/compilé, je doute revenir en arrière et réinstaller les emul-x86...

Donc à l'heure actuelle, j'ai perdu Skype, Teamviewer et le support java 32bits pour le VPN de Juniper...

Je vais voir comment évolue la situation, mais je n'ai pas vraiment envie de revenir en arrière.

Saurais-tu me dire la différence entre le useflag abi_x86_32 et le abi_x86_x32 ?

Une autre question, à quoi sert le useflag abi_x86_32 sur les packages emul-x86 vu que ce sont déjà des paquets 32bits ?

Merci pour tes réponses.

Cordialement.

----------

## xaviermiller

En gros, la réponse est la suivante : au début, les dépendances 32 bits étaient fournies par des paquets binaires emul-linux-*, dont dépendent la plupart des applications 32 bits binaires, si elles sont installées en 64 bits multilib.

Peu à peu, la volonté de permettre de compiler ces dépendances 32 bits comme le reste du système a émergé, et ce projet prend forme petit à petit.

En fonction de USE flags, il est décidé dans les paquets emul-linux de prendre soit le contenu binaire, soit d'appeler les ebuilds en mode multilib. Mais toutes les dépendances ne sont pas encores finies (voir le wiki), donc tu arrives pour le moment à des situations où tu n'arrives pas à être en full "non binaire".

Jette un oeil sur les pages du wiki, qui sont régulièrement mises à jour

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multilib_porting_status

----------

## Mika15

OK, merci pour les explications et les liens, au moins je peux voir l'avancement du projet!

Bon, ben il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre que le projet évolue.

----------

